# Porter-Cable or Craftsman Drill Dilema



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

In most cases an Impact driver is an add on tool. So not likly to find the set your looking for.
Check on CPO tools. I'm seeing lower prices then Amazon or Ebay on there site.


----------



## rich_kildow (Feb 7, 2012)

*Craftsman*

I have a full array of craftsman c3 tools and love them. I started a Milwaukee cordless set and was given some craftsman, after which I sold the Milwaukee to expand my craftsman stuff. The li-ion Bat's are great and the 4 port charger is very helpful for projects. The thing that really did it for me was the mini wet dry vac, full impact wrench and impact driver. I have no experience with the porter tools but cannot recommend the craftsman enough. I've been beating them for years now and they work great with a great price


----------



## rich_kildow (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh, and craftsman has several drills. The 3/8 is a bit weak but is a good light drill. The one you want is the 1/2 that comes with the lithium battery. It has silver mesh in the sides like the impact driver. It is more compact than the normal 1/2 but seems to have just as much if not more power. There is also a 1/2 hammer drill that is decent.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

cprice12 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a Porter-Cable impact driver plus 2 batteries and a charger as a *combo* set?


 Most *Combo* sets have at least two tools.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.cpoworkshop.com/factory-...d=porter-cable-delta-reconditioned-combo-kits


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if your leaning towards teh craftsman you might want to check the price of the ryobi at home depot.. most craftsman power tools are made by ryobi and the same as the tool at hd.. only a different color and lettering on them.. plus the ryobi stuff is usually a little bit cheaper


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> if your leaning towards teh craftsman you might want to check the price of the ryobi at home depot.. most craftsman power tools are made by ryobi and the same as the tool at hd.. only a different color and lettering on them.. plus the ryobi stuff is usually a little bit cheaper


Kirk do you have any source that proves that Ryobi makes the Craftsman line?


----------



## cprice12 (Jan 3, 2011)

> In most cases an Impact driver is an add on tool. So not likly to find the set your looking for.
> Check on CPO tools. I'm seeing lower prices then Amazon or Ebay on there site.


Yeah, that's what I've seen too. If I go Craftsman, I'll just get the drill/impact driver combo set with batteries and charger.



> Oh, and craftsman has several drills. The 3/8 is a bit weak but is a good light drill. The one you want is the 1/2 that comes with the lithium battery. It has silver mesh in the sides like the impact driver. It is more compact than the normal 1/2 but seems to have just as much if not more power. There is also a 1/2 hammer drill that is decent.


Yeah, the 1/2" is the one I am going to get...whether it be Craftsman or Porter-Cable.



> Most Combo sets have at least two tools.


I didn't mean combo set as in more than one tool...just the impact driver with two lithium-ion batteries and a charger. Sorry about that.



> http://www.cpoworkshop.com/factory-r...ned-combo-kits


I'm actually interested in the lithium-ion batteries...not Ni-Cad.


----------



## cprice12 (Jan 3, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> if your leaning towards teh craftsman you might want to check the price of the ryobi at home depot.. most craftsman power tools are made by ryobi and the same as the tool at hd.. only a different color and lettering on them.. plus the ryobi stuff is usually a little bit cheaper


I've used Ryobi before...one of my previous employers had a Ryobi drill in the maintenance closet and we'd use it once in a while.

I dunno. I'm not much of a fan of Ryobi. Their stuff just feels a little lacking in terms of quality and performance.
I'm sure they're fine for most folks to have in a closet for every once in a while use...but for the hardcore DIY'er I wouldn't recommend them.

I've built a 22'x17' workshop, a couple decks, put up a couple large wood picket fences, framed and finished my basement, and various other DIY projects... I don't think Ryobi is for me.

I'd go DeWalt, Milwaukee, Bosch or some other top notch brand if I could afford it. Craftsman always seemed like a nice compromise between decent quality and decent price in my opinion. And Porter-Cable seems to be in the same area...although I have never really used their tools...yet.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

One of the batteries died about 4 years ago, and I replaced it then. And a week ago, the other original battery JUST died.
>So you have some failure rate data so you can predict how many batts you'd need in the future, other things being equal. Parts failures are a hidden cost of ownership.

Instead of just buying another replacement battery (Currently $35 at Sears on sale), I wanted to look into getting a new 18v or 19.2v lithium-ion set and add an impact driver as well.
>So you can predict costs by staying with Sears.

My plan is/was to buy a Porter Cable impact driver set that comes with two lithium-ion batteries and a charger...and then I'd already have the drill and I'd be set. The problem is, I can't find it anywhere.
>They may have closed off this path to consumers. It's not that they are so clever, it's that others have tried this before and the companies want to close these loopholes.

But ideally, if i could find a Porter-Cable impact driver that came with 2 lithium-ion batteries & the charger...that's what I would like to do. But again, buying them individually would run about $175 just for the two lithium-ion batteries and charger.
>Try online surplus parts places for batteries and see if they can change the buying option equation more in your favor.

My rechargeable watch battery just failed and online they want $35 for two. This is half the cost of the watch. 
For the foreseeable future I'll be telling time by where the sun is.


----------



## sandshots (Feb 8, 2012)

once i went to commercial construction and got my hands on some serious tools i sold all of my craftsman cordless tools, i now run with the makita 18v never looked back.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

framer52 said:


> Kirk do you have any source that proves that Ryobi makes the Craftsman line?



both the packaging boxes on craftman tools which clearly state manufactured by ryobi technologies along with fine home building magazine which reviews power tools every issue. when they review anything by ryobi or craftsman they list it as both since its the same tool


----------



## sandshots (Feb 8, 2012)

woodworkbykirk said:


> both the packaging boxes on craftman tools which clearly state manufactured by ryobi technologies along with fine home building magazine which reviews power tools every issue. when they review anything by ryobi or craftsman they list it as both since its the same tool


 
i had a cordless drill and sawsall, to body casing was exactly the same as the ryobi. and the ryobi batteries were able to charge on the craftsman charger.


----------



## builttolast (Feb 9, 2012)

Look on the Milwaukee website - 18v Li-Ion hammer drill/driver (1/2 inch) and Impact driver (quick change) I picked up brand new as a combo kit over black friday for 212 out the door from Home Depot. Reason? Used them on a job site when my dewalt had a heart attack on me, liked them better than the dewalts I have. Switch most of my power tools to milwaukee and never looked back. (hell I should get commission from them, I always suggest their tools :laughing


----------



## cprice12 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ended up ordering the Craftsman 19.2v lithium drill and impact driver combo w/2 batteries and charger for $169...w/free shipping.
$40 off reg price.

Should arrive in about 10 days.

Guess I'll be selling the bare bones porter cable drill.


----------



## cprice12 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yoyizit said:


> One of the batteries died about 4 years ago, and I replaced it then. And a week ago, the other original battery JUST died.
> >So you have some failure rate data so you can predict how many batts you'd need in the future, other things being equal. Parts failures are a hidden cost of ownership.
> 
> Instead of just buying another replacement battery (Currently $35 at Sears on sale), I wanted to look into getting a new 18v or 19.2v lithium-ion set and add an impact driver as well.
> ...


Predicting battery life and replacement battery cost when on sale based on my past experience isn't applicable here because I'm switching from nicad to lithium batteries.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

cprice12 said:


> Predicting battery life and replacement battery cost when on sale based on my past experience isn't applicable here because I'm switching from nicad to lithium batteries.


Wikipedia can help you with battery technology comparisons. 

The actual sale price is driven by all kinds of factors. If this forum has any MBAs they may be able to help with likely marketing strategies.


----------



## cprice12 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yoyizit said:


> Wikipedia can help you with battery technology comparisons.
> 
> The actual sale price is driven by all kinds of factors. If this forum has any MBAs they may be able to help with likely marketing strategies.


Saw the 19.2 Craftsman Lithium batteries on sale for $64 or so. Not bad really.
My NiCad batteries on my old Craftsman 19.2v lasted six years and 10 years respectively.
The lithiums should last significantly longer than that...and by the time I need to replace one, they should be significantly cheaper.

Not worried in the least about battery replacement cost yet. That's way too far off.


----------



## KatHelms (Feb 16, 2012)

*Right here:*

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...tteries/dp/B0049MEHIG/ref=zg_bs_2399141011_15

Instead of 'combo' what you want is under 'kit'

Impact driver, 2 li-ion, a charger.

But looks like I'm too late..


----------

